# Walking concerns, barks at people



## BrittanyG (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi there, hopefully someone can help. My 6 month old ?DS? gets VERY angry when people come toward us. He does Mad Teeth, loud barking, lunging, ect. 
I'd like to know what to start with? I lack people to help me train. We are currently doing a sit and focus when we see someone coming, but it doesn't always work. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You need to get your dog into a good dog school as soon as possible.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

IN a 6 month old puppy this is a fear based reaction. He is afraid of people coming near him and so warns them away. He needs careful desensitization to people. 

With such an extreme reaction in a puppy I agree you need to get with a trainer ASAP.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you the one that just rescued that Dutchie? 
I rescued a 5 month old GSD last year that had a lot of problems due to lack of being socialized. He would bark and show teeth at mail boxes just because he didn't know what they were. I would say yes he needs some puppy classes. Probably wouldn't help to get him use to his enviroment a little also. Try walking at a "less popular" time. Maybe early or later in the day. Or going for rides in the car so he can see people coming and going without anyone bothering him. This could be a big problem. I would take it slow and steady. Try redirecting with high value treats. Chicken or turkey or even hot dogs. Good luck.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

When this happen? During day? night? Both?

During night, dogs are more fearful. Your puppy is clearly fearful toward strangers. Even if it didn't work, you should continu to ask him a sit and focus when you see someone. After you ask him command, do you give any reward (treath or play)?

You need to reward the good attitude and ignore the bad. You should aslo see a behaviorist who would be abble to give you more tips


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> Hi there, hopefully someone can help. My 6 month old ?DS? gets VERY angry when people come toward us. He does Mad Teeth, loud barking, lunging, ect.
> I'd like to know what to start with? I lack people to help me train. We are currently doing a sit and focus when we see someone coming, but it doesn't always work. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Does he do it with all people? or just some folks? might make a difference if you can figure out the trigger to his behavior.

Also how close do people have to come to set off this behavior?

You could try to desensitize him to people coming have them come just outside of the range that sets him off and then heavily tret him when he stays calm - if you work on this then you should see some improvement as the training goes on. he will soon come to realize "people come toward me and POOF - I get a nice treat!).

I agree that you should try to find a good behaviorist to help you and your dog!


----------



## BrittanyG (Jul 14, 2010)

I currently have a fantastic trainer mentoring me, and he will be going to classes starting Sunday.

My hubby walks him mostly, as he wants to walk alone to have better training focus (not with 3 other dogs). He has him sit when he sees someone coming towards them, and rewards for a held sit. The times I've been with him, he ONLY does it when someone is coming towards us. We can go towards them, np.

I think slow and steady socialization will help, along with the training. Thank you all!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get your dog out and socialize him.

take a ride so you can be around a lot of people
and other animals.



BrittanyG said:


> I lack people to help me train.


----------



## canadianredd (Aug 11, 2010)

*Update*

Hiya Brittany, 

How is your training coming along? I currently have a 5 month old GSP that is doing the same thing. I am also working with a trainer who has advised to start giving treats when ever a stranger approaches. It is supposed to create a positive association. 

I'd love to hear how your training is doing.


----------

